# Doctor doesn't want to lower meds..



## jezebel423 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi All,

I've been on Tapazole 30mg for about 5 weeks and just got my follow up bloodwork (results below.) My issue is the doctor left me a message saying tests are normal, keep taking the meds as is. I called and her nurse said the same thing- keep taking the 30mg until the next bloodwork on December 21st, another 3 weeks! I thought once bloodwork came back in range you lowered the dosage of Tapazole to a more "maintenance" dose?

Is it ok to take such a high dose for another 3 weeks? Any thoughts on what I should do? I feel like I'm constantly fighting with endos!!!

Triiodothyronine,Free,Serum 3.0 pg/mL	2.0-4.4 N 
T4,Free(Direct) 0.87 ng/dL	0.82-1.77 N
TSH 1.530 uIU/mL	0.450-4.500 N

Thanks!


----------



## Jackajacka42 (Aug 18, 2012)

I used to curse my dr when he said labs were normal stay on current dose, when I could see something just didn't seem right about it. Now I have a slightly better handle on why they do that. Thyroid hormones are unstable, and they are looking for patterns. If one lab is normal, they will wait with no changes to make sure it wasn't a fluke, and that your levels are stabilizing (as much as they can anyway). I was on 50mg daily of methimozole at one point so your dose is high, but not unsafe for now. I thought my levels were finally getting to a normalizing point, but on the same dose my labs have jumped and dropped dramatically three times. As long as Im not hyper or hypo I can guarantee I will be on this dose for a while longer to see if a pattern forms before they change anything.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Keep in mind that it either takes the body or the labs a couple weeks to catch up or equal each other. You can feel better with no change in labs then a couple weeks later the labs more equal how you feel.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

jezebel423 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been on Tapazole 30mg for about 5 weeks and just got my follow up bloodwork (results below.) My issue is the doctor left me a message saying tests are normal, keep taking the meds as is. I called and her nurse said the same thing- keep taking the 30mg until the next bloodwork on December 21st, another 3 weeks! I thought once bloodwork came back in range you lowered the dosage of Tapazole to a more "maintenance" dose?
> 
> ...


Can you post some more lab history along with ranges please?

Your FT-4 is the only test I see that would indicate a reduction in your meds.

How have your symptoms changed since you began anti thyroid med's?


----------



## slivola (Jun 27, 2012)

I had a similar story with my previous endo (you can see my labs below in my signature.) I was on 30mg and had labs in range but was told to continue on my same high dose. Something didn't seem right to me about that logic, so I researched the drug insert online and found that once labs are in range, it's time to lower the dose to maintain the levels. I was able to get a second opinion from the medical scientist, Elaine Moore, on her free website where you submit questions directly to her (http://www.elaine-moore.com). I did find a moderately better endo, but I still use Elaine to help tweak my dose. Good luck finding a new endo!


----------



## StacyAr (Nov 10, 2012)

slivola said:


> I had a similar story with my previous endo (you can see my labs below in my signature.) I was on 30mg and had labs in range but was told to continue on my same high dose. Something didn't seem right to me about that logic, so I researched the drug insert online and found that once labs are in range, it's time to lower the dose to maintain the levels. I was able to get a second opinion from the medical scientist, Elaine Moore, on her free website where you submit questions directly to her (http://www.elaine-moore.com). I did find a moderately better endo, but I still use Elaine to help tweak my dose. Good luck finding a new endo!


Im with ya. I have been told on another forum that Im hypo bound, yet my endo wants to raise my dose due to my low TSH. Ugh.. so common. But yes I agree, I guess it pays to watch a trend.... good luck!!


----------

